# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Proxy կամ Tunnel

## Artgeo

Կա մի կայք, որը վիդեո նայելու հնարավորություն է տալիս ըստ երկրի այպիի, եթե կոնկրետ երկրում չես գտնվում, ապա վիդեո նայել չի ստացվում: 

Կա համակարգիչ այդ երկրի ռեալ ու ստատիկ այպիով, գերարագ ինտերնետով (10 mb/s): Չնայած տվյալ դեպքում երևի դա էական չի: 

Հարց հետևյալն ա, ի՞նչ կարելի ա տեղադրել այդ համակարգչի վրա, ռամի վրա ծանր չնստող ծրագիր, որ էդ համակարգչի միջոցով կարողանամ այդ կայքից վիդեո նայել այլ երկրում գտնվելով:

----------


## Varzor

> Կա մի կայք, որը վիդեո նայելու հնարավորություն է տալիս ըստ երկրի այպիի, եթե կոնկրետ երկրում չես գտնվում, ապա վիդեո նայել չի ստացվում: 
> Կա համակարգիչ այդ երկրի ռեալ ու ստատիկ այպիով, գերարագ ինտերնետով (10 mb/s): Չնայած տվյալ դեպքում երևի դա էական չի: 
> Հարց հետևյալն ա, ի՞նչ կարելի ա տեղադրել այդ համակարգչի վրա, ռամի վրա ծանր չնստող ծրագիր, որ էդ համակարգչի միջոցով կարողանամ այդ կայքից վիդեո նայել այլ երկրում գտնվելով:


Հա, ծանոթ են տենց կայքերը, մանավանդ TV-ներ ու ֆիլմադարաններ (կլիպադարաններ):
Գոյությունն ունեն բազմաթիվ Anonimus Proxy սերվերներ, սովորաբար ամենահարմար տարբերակը դրանցից օգտվելն է` ոչ մի լրացուցիչ ծրագրային միջոցներ չես օգտագործում:
Օրինակ` http://zend2.com, http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

Կա նաև մի տարբերակ էլ: Հենց բրաուզերի Proxy կարգաբերումներում նշվում է կայքին հասանելի որևէ պրոքսի սսերվեր, բայց ջանջալ է այդքան փնտրելը:

----------


## Shah

եթե հենց էդ համակարգչից ա պետք մտնես` proxy սեռվեր, բայց նույն բանն ա լինելու եթե էս ծրագիրը օգտագործես:
եթե ֆսյոտակի որոշես տեղադրես հենց էդ համակարգչի վրա՝ proxy տեղադրելուց կարող եմ օգնել...

----------

Artgeo (08.09.2011), Varzor (08.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Կարծում եմ էդքան էլ չայնիկի տպավորությոն չեմ թողել, որ ԱՅՓԻ փոխելու ձևը չգիտենամ կամ պռոքսի սերվերներից օգտվել չկարողանամ: 

Կոնկրետ այդ երկրի պրոքսի չկա: Ինձ պետքա էդ համակարգչի միջոցով ինչ որ բան կազակերպել:

----------


## Shah

> Կարծում եմ էդքան էլ չայնիկի տպավորությոն չեմ թողել, որ ԱՅՓԻ փոխելու ձևը չգիտենամ կամ պռոքսի սերվերներից օգտվել չկարողանամ: 
> 
> Կոնկրետ այդ երկրի պրոքսի չկա: Ինձ պետքա էդ համակարգչի միջոցով ինչ որ բան կազակերպել:


չայնիկն ինչ կապ ունի, երկրի անունը չես գրել, իսկ էդ ծրագրի մեջ ահագին երկրներ կան... եթե տենց էկզոտիկ երկիր ա՝ արի կազմակերպենք... վրենք ի՞նչ ՕՀ ա, կամ կարող ես ՊՄ գրել սկսենք կազմակերպել..

----------


## matlev

> Կա մի կայք, որը վիդեո նայելու հնարավորություն է տալիս ըստ երկրի այպիի, եթե կոնկրետ երկրում չես գտնվում, ապա վիդեո նայել չի ստացվում: 
> 
> Կա համակարգիչ այդ երկրի ռեալ ու ստատիկ այպիով, գերարագ ինտերնետով (10 mb/s): Չնայած տվյալ դեպքում երևի դա էական չի: 
> 
> Հարց հետևյալն ա, ի՞նչ կարելի ա տեղադրել այդ համակարգչի վրա, ռամի վրա ծանր չնստող ծրագիր, որ էդ համակարգչի միջոցով կարողանամ այդ կայքից վիդեո նայել այլ երկրում գտնվելով:


Եթե վինդոուս ա, ու որոշես պռոքսիով անել, կարող ես CCProxy-ով անել: Ֆայրֆոքսում էլ կարելի ա FoxyProxy կամ նման հավելում դնել ու կոնկրետ էդ կայքի համար միայն օգտվել էն պռոքսի սերվերից:

----------

Artgeo (08.09.2011)

----------


## Shah

պռոստը սենց մի հարց էլ կա, շատ-շատ կայքեր տարբերում են պռոքսիով մտածներին, www.whatismyip.com-ը վկա =)


Your IP Address Is: xx.xxx.xx.xx
Possible Proxy Detected: 1.1 UGTelecom:3128 (squid/2.6.STABLE13)

Read more: http://www.whatismyip.com/

----------

Varzor (08.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> պռոստը սենց մի հարց էլ կա, շատ-շատ կայքեր տարբերում են պռոքսիով մտածներին, www.whatismyip.com-ը վկա =)
> Your IP Address Is: xx.xxx.xx.xx
> Possible Proxy Detected: 1.1 UGTelecom:3128 (squid/2.6.STABLE13)
> Read more: http://www.whatismyip.com/


Ճիշտ ա, պրոքսիի սերվիսն են ջոկում (սկան են անում):
Բայց, եթե չեմ սխալվում քո դրած ծրագրի տիպի ծրագրերը (IP թաքցնող) այլ սկզբունքեվ են աշխատում ու որպես պրոքսի չեն ընկալվում:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարծում եմ էդքան էլ չայնիկի տպավորությոն չեմ թողել, որ ԱՅՓԻ փոխելու ձևը չգիտենամ կամ պռոքսի սերվերներից օգտվել չկարողանամ: 
> Կոնկրետ այդ երկրի պրոքսի չկա: Ինձ պետքա էդ համակարգչի միջոցով ինչ որ բան կազակերպել:


Բայց ինչ վատն էր Շահ-ի առաջարկած ծրագիրը? Քո հարցին լավ էլ պատասխան էր  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> չայնիկն ինչ կապ ունի, երկրի անունը չես գրել, իսկ էդ ծրագրի մեջ ահագին երկրներ կան... եթե տենց էկզոտիկ երկիր ա՝ արի կազմակերպենք... վրենք ի՞նչ ՕՀ ա, կամ կարող ես ՊՄ գրել սկսենք կազմակերպել..


WIN XP ա, 32-անոց: ՌԱՄ քիչ ունի, պրոցն էլ շատ հզոր չի, ուզում մաքսիմալ վնաս չտալ կոմպի արագագործությանը: Ինտերնետի արագության խնդիր չկա: 

*matlev*   Մերսի, սիսիի համար, էսա նայեմ:

----------


## Shah

> Ճիշտ ա, պրոքսիի սերվիսն են ջոկում (սկան են անում):
> Բայց, եթե չեմ սխալվում քո դրած ծրագրի տիպի ծրագրերը (IP թաքցնող) այլ սկզբունքեվ են աշխատում ու որպես պրոքսի չեն ընկալվում:


չեմ փորձել... կարողա.. բայց կարելի ա չալարել, install անել, հետո մտնել firefox-ի settings-ների մեջից նայել, մեջը պրոքսի ա ավելացրել թե չէ... բայց VPN-ը հաստատ չեն կարա իմանան եթե ինչ որ list-երի մեջ չկա:
------------
վոբշմ ))
աշխարհի ամենափոքր proxy server-ը win-ի համար =)

http://soft.cnews.ru/windows/interne..._proxy_server/

----------

Varzor (08.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե վինդոուս ա, ու որոշես պռոքսիով անել, կարող ես CCProxy-ով անել: Ֆայրֆոքսում էլ կարելի ա FoxyProxy կամ նման հավելում դնել ու կոնկրետ էդ կայքի համար միայն օգտվել էն պռոքսի սերվերից:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, դրեցի, ընդամենը 1200 ռամ, լրիվ իրա գործն անում ա:  :Smile:  
Ֆայրֆոքս ընդհարապես չեմ օգտագործում, էդ մի կայքի համար դրեցի առանձին, թե չէ էքսպլորեր փոխում ես, սաղ սիստեմադ դրանով ա աշխատում, ներառյալ Քրոմը, կամ ինչպես շատերն են ասում Չռոմը  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Չռոմը


 :LOL: 
Իսկականից լրի Չռոմ ա, իբր թե ամենարագն ա (իրոք՝ արագ ա աշխատում) բայց էնքան բագ ունի, որ ամիսը մեկ նոր վերսիա են հանում: Արդեն վերսիաների թվով բոլորին գերազանցել ա  :LOL:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իսկ,եթե գաշտնիք չէ որ երկրի ip է հարկավոր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նորմալ աշխատող պրոքսիների հղում կամ պրոքսիներ է պետք:
Youtube - ի հետ կապված խնդիրները փորձարկելու համար:

----------


## 0david0

> Նորմալ աշխատող պրոքսիների հղում կամ պրոքսիներ է պետք:
> Youtube - ի հետ կապված խնդիրները փորձարկելու համար:


http://spys.ru/proxies/

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

որ երկրի եւ ինչ պրոքսի է պետք՝ սովորական թե սոկս 4,5:*Այստեղ* նայի,բազան միշտ թարմացվում է եւ կարող ես պոիսկ տալ ըստ երկրի եւ արագության:

ժողովուրդ իսկ հայկական պրոկսիի տեղ գիտեք՞:

----------


## Վահե-91

> որ երկրի եւ ինչ պրոքսի է պետք՝ սովորական թե սոկս 4,5:*Այստեղ* նայի,բազան միշտ թարմացվում է եւ կարող ես պոիսկ տալ ըստ երկրի եւ արագության:
> 
> ժողովուրդ իսկ հայկական պրոկսիի տեղ գիտեք՞:


AdvOR օգտագործեք, մեջը համ հայկական, համ էլ ուրիշ ինչ երկրների պրոքսի ուզեք կա ու անընդհատ թարմանում են:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2011)

----------


## 0david0

> AdvOR օգտագործեք, մեջը համ *հայկական*, համ էլ ուրիշ ինչ երկրների պրոքսի ուզեք կա ու անընդհատ թարմանում են:


Մենակ Արմենիա անունը կա, բայց մեջը դատարկությունա  :Jpit:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժող այդ ծրագիրը ցույց է տալիս որ միացած է,բայց ip-ին չի փոխում,իսկ ես վախենում եմ մի հատ տորենտ ֆայլ քաշեմ,քանի որ պատրաստ սպասում են թե ով է քաշելու,որ դատի տան:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

https://www.torproject.org/  :Wink:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող այդ ծրագիրը ցույց է տալիս որ միացած է,բայց ip-ին չի փոխում,իսկ ես վախենում եմ մի հատ տորենտ ֆայլ քաշեմ,քանի որ պատրաստ սպասում են թե ով է քաշելու,որ դատի տան:


որովհետև ծրագիրը միացած ժամանակ պետքա բրաուզերի պրոքսին միացնես ու գրես՝ 127.0.0.1, պորտը՝ 9050: Իսկ ծրագիրն անաջատելուց հետո պետքա բրաուզերի մեջից անջատես պրոքսին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.09.2011)

----------

